# new flounder/mullet boat....start to finish



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

I been holding off posting anything until I had it finished, so here it is. I wanted something with a deck I could flounder 2 people off of, and throw a cast net comfortably. It took me apprx 8 months a lil here and a lil there at a time. The lights are 50W LED floods 110V. They pull .4 amps each and there are 8 of them. I actually ran them Friday off a 550 watt lil John Deere generator just to see if it would, so the Honda 2000 doesn't even know you turnm on......... Taking it out tonight for the 1st time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks AWESOME!!!!! Man what a gigging machine!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Not only a good flounder rig but a tripletail rig to. I could hunt tt on mobile bay with the short tower.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

Looks good, Greg has been telling me about it.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mighty fine setup!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Great job!!! Who did the lettering?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a fine looking boat. Lotsa' dough right there.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

just got in......thanks for the comments......Wanda at Compu-Graphix did the letterin (they can do anything)........heres a pic of the 1st one killed out of it this evening.......ran great, no real issues. Had a few things to work out but overall was flawless.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

The Mayor said:


> just got in......thanks for the comments......Wanda at Compu-Graphix did the letterin (they can do anything)........heres a pic of the 1st one killed out of it this evening.......ran great, no real issues. Had a few things to work out but overall was flawless.


Nice doormat


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice refurbish job. Nice flounder too.


----------

